# mathews fx arrow selection



## abqheat (Aug 12, 2003)

I also shoot a FX. 27" draw set at 60#'s. The CX Maximas with 3 Blazer vanes I use are awesome. 100gr fieldtips. 100 gr Montec G5's or the Inner-Loc EXP Expandables.

Good Luck on your selection.

:thumbs_up


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

I used to shoot an FX with a 28" draw at 70 lbs. and I had very good results with Gold Tip XT 5575's.


----------



## hsracer201 (Oct 5, 2005)

i shoot an FX at 28"/65# and i really like the old beman ics340's. they have changed to easton, i think, but they are still available. the only only two kinds of arrows i have tried were gold tips and epsilons, and i like the ics340's the best.


----------



## CardGuy (Sep 6, 2005)

I shoot an FX2 70lb with 28" draw and a biscuit. Beman ICS Hunter 340's for me and they are much better than the underspined 400's I was shooting. Get the non camo version, they are much quieter on the draw through the biscuit. I have some C-X terminator Hunter selects that are ok. The camo on those make them loud on the draw and they are a bit heavier than the ICS hunters. They shoot well though. Everywhere I shop still has Beman's so maybe Easton kept the name alive? Not sure, but I think you'll be happy with them.

CardGuy


----------



## jlmorasco (Aug 15, 2003)

I have an FX 28" draw set at 64# and I use a TT Shaky Hunter and I shoot Axis 400s 100 grain fps and 100 grain WASP SST. Buddy of mine has that bow shootn awesome. Check out www.eastonarchery.com and look at their arrow size selector. Good luck and don't let the shop talk you into what you don't want, I did and I wish I didn't.


----------

